# Senegal Sactuary, with pictures of its progress



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello all, this thread is going to be for the progression of my new 40 gallon tank. Its dimensions are 36"Lx18"Wx14"H, so it has plenty of room and turning space for the bichirs I plan to get, hopefully they'll be one male and one female. For now, the tank is empty (except for a grey tree root structure I bought at Petsmart, it's a little over a foot tall and was only $21!), and is sitting upon its snazzy black stand in my room. It had the most calcium build up I've ever seen on a tank... but after some diligent cleaning it almost looks new~










Going to buy a the rest of the stuff bit by bit for the next few weeks, filter, heater, and the light bulb, then the sand and plants; I'll be posting pictures as the setup progresses. After the aquarium stabilizes chemically, it'll be time to bring said bichirs to their new home. 

I've also edited the 'My Aquariums' so that my other aquariums have pictures as well.

Sorry for the realllyyyy big picture, I'll try to size them down from now on. D:


----------



## aquamania (Aug 26, 2011)

$21 for a 40 gallon tank at petsmart ? Wow I paid $20 for a used 29 gallon, note to self, bang head on wall.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice job on cleaning the tank. I'm looking forward to your progress updates.

If I hadn't said it before, welcome to TFK.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

aquamania said:


> $21 for a 40 gallon tank at petsmart ? Wow I paid $20 for a used 29 gallon, note to self, bang head on wall.


No, no I was saying I got the tree root decoration at Petsmart for $21.  Sorry if my wording made it sound like I meant the aquarium, though I actually traded this tank for an E-Reader that I never used along with the hood and an aquarium pump/siphon.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Sometimes it takes a little elbow grease getting a used tank looking like new again :-D Keep us updated on how things go


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Small update, I've bought some of the sand, pure black sand, and I found out that Pet Supplies Plus will take special/custom orders for plants and fish, so for now I ordered Anubias and C. cornuta Water Sprite since they didn't have any already.

Knowing that I can order fish they don't usually have makes me want to explore more options for my stock, I'm soooo indecisive.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

That's part of the fun in it all, the planning process and the number of different possiblities that you can go with :-D


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Yup, even now stock lists keep popping into my head.

Still considering a Bichir or two, as they are a fish I am most attached to, I just love their ancient, awesome appearance!

Also thinking of three separate species of barbs, long-fin rosy barb, green tiger barb, and odessa barb, they are all so pretty! And to have them all in separate schools, showing off their bright colors.. the thought is very appealing to me.

Or, have the aquarium swarming with fancy guppies!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

My guppies and Cichlids get along great.... or at least the cichlids are liking the free lunch  Have you ever considered an eel?


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

aquamania said:


> $21 for a 40 gallon tank at petsmart ? Wow I paid $20 for a used 29 gallon, note to self, bang head on wall.


i hound craigslist for free tanks and either set em up right away or make repairs if nessicary


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

ladayen said:


> My guppies and Cichlids get along great.... or at least the cichlids are liking the free lunch  Have you ever considered an eel?


I have had one once, a striped peacock eel. If I happen to not choose the Bichirs, I may consider getting one. ;-)


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Been busy with school lately everyone, but I will probably be ordering my filter, heater, and driftwood from Foster and Smith Aquatics this week. Having to pace myself with this tank is making go crazy! Hopefully I'll be able to start showering you all with pictures of my aquascape when everything starts coming together.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Look forward to seeing how things shape up. I have had very good luck with Fosters and Smith when I have ordered from them. Have always received my orders within a few days from placing my order, and the prices are better than I can do locally.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Look forward to seeing how things shape up. I have had very good luck with Fosters and Smith when I have ordered from them. Have always received my orders within a few days from placing my order, and the prices are better than I can do locally.


Not to mention they're having their Summer Sale until Sept. 6, saving me a few bucks.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Always nice to be able to save a few bucks especially when on a budget :-D


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Good news everyone!

I've bought the filter, heater, more sand, river rocks, and driftwood today! Though, not from Foster and Smith as I had planned, instead I turned to Petsmart due to my mom not wanting to use Paypal. But, thanks to that, I got a great deal on a hang-on canister filter that will be much better for this tank (I specifically got the filter from Pet Supplies Plus, did some bargain shopping). Tomorrow I will start soaking the driftwood, and hopefully get to cutting some plywood to put under the 40 gallon, since you see the stand is for a thinner 55 gal and has some of the tank hanging over about an inch in the front and back. Better safe than sorry!

Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to shower you all with pictures!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

OddballFishCoveter said:


> Yup, even now stock lists keep popping into my head.
> 
> Still considering a Bichir or two, as they are a fish I am most attached to, I just love their ancient, awesome appearance!
> 
> ...


Your bichirs will love all those fish...for lunch. A bichir is a predatory fish, if it fits in its mouth, the bichir will eat it. I know from experience. Without a doubt my favorite fish but they are not good to be kept with small fish.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Your bichirs will love all those fish...for lunch. A bichir is a predatory fish, if it fits in its mouth, the bichir will eat it. I know from experience. Without a doubt my favorite fish but they are not good to be kept with small fish.


Umz, those were stock lists made for if I chose not to get a bichir. I'm very aware of their little fishy munching habits. xD


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh...ok...the way that post read it sounded like you were adding all those little fish in with the bichirs. In that case...disregard my last post...lol...my vote is still for the bichirs though. Of course they will likely need more room then the 40g tank in time but after the first year their growth slows down quite a bit. Mine were about 10 inches after 2 years when I gave them to a friend. I miss those guys...wish I still had them.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Oh...ok...the way that post read it sounded like you were adding all those little fish in with the bichirs. In that case...disregard my last post...lol...my vote is still for the bichirs though. Of course they will likely need more room then the 40g tank in time but after the first year their growth slows down quite a bit. Mine were about 10 inches after 2 years when I gave them to a friend. I miss those guys...wish I still had them.


I apologize that my post sounded that way. D: Wish I could go back and edit it.

I think I am sticking with the bichirs, as they are well suited to the harder water I have here. I've always wanted one, and acquiring a larger tank won't be a problem in a year or so.

I'll be getting them from Petsmart, as they are the only ones who have them locally. They're teeny tiny baby ones! No more than an inch long.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...saw some like that at my Petsmart too. In fact...that is where I got one of mine and it did great. When they are that tiny it's really cool to watch them grow cause they do grow fast in the beginning. I also had an albino that was really cool. I hope once I am out of school and can afford another BIG tank I can do a really nice bichir tank with some of the larger bichirs.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Yeah...saw some like that at my Petsmart too. In fact...that is where I got one of mine and it did great. When they are that tiny it's really cool to watch them grow cause they do grow fast in the beginning. I also had an albino that was really cool. I hope once I am out of school and can afford another BIG tank I can do a really nice bichir tank with some of the larger bichirs.


Big tanks + big bichirs = best tank ever 


Alright guys, I've finish the plywood and it's now under the tank. I've soaked and brushed the tree root decoration and the sand is in, the filter is ready to go when I load up the tank with water. I'll be posting pictures soon~

Also, since my Malaysian driftwood is too big to boil, how long should I have them soaking in really hot water?


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Pictures~ Some look bluer because I was messing around with the camera settings.

The filter didn't work when I turned it on. D: Tried to tinker with it, but the motor thingy didn't start at all. Will turning it in for a replacement tomorrow.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

OddballFishCoveter said:


> Also, since my Malaysian driftwood is too big to boil, how long should I have them soaking in really hot water?




Will they fit in your dishwasher?


If so run them through there at least 6 times on the heavy duty cycle. 


Not sure if it helped but I filled the soap dispenser with salt.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Strand said:


> Will they fit in your dishwasher?
> 
> 
> If so run them through there at least 6 times on the heavy duty cycle.
> ...


What a great idea! I'm sure they would fit in my dishwasher. Thanks Strand. 



On another note, is anyone near Canton/Akron Ohio selling any C. cornuta Water Sprite? Petsmart and Pet Supplies Plus doesn't have any. D:


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Got back from Pet Supplies Plus to return the filter, but they were out of stock on the particular one I had, so I'll have to wait until Wednesday to get the replacement. D:

I figure though that since I'm going to do the plant cycle, that I can get the plants tomorrow or Tuesday, and get my baby Bichirs the same day I get the filter. Does that sound okay?


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd set it up and add all the plants then let the tank establish for at least a week. 


Check all your levels and go from there.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Alright everyone, went to a different Pet Supplies Plus today and got a new Magnum Canister Filter. Works like a charm. Also picked up two Java Ferns and an Amazon Sword from Petsmart. I put the driftwood, plants, and a few of the river rocks in the tank, didn't finish on the rocks though. I'll probably be posting pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Did you do the dishwasher method???


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Strand said:


> Did you do the dishwasher method???


Yep, and soaked them for a few hours afterwards too to make sure the driftwood was thoroughly de-tanninized.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to Pet Supplies Plus today (again) and picked up what I think is probably the ONLY Water Sprite in NE Ohio.  It isn't C. cornuta, it's the thalictroides species, which has been added to the hole in the tree root decoration. How long do you think it'll take to grow across the whole surface of the tank?

Pictures~!


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

My LFS stocks Water Sprite, so if you need more I could ship it to you. Or whatever other plants you need that they carry.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Strand said:


> My LFS stocks Water Sprite, so if you need more I could ship it to you. Or whatever other plants you need that they carry.


How nice of you to offer! I'd take it but I'm afraid it isn't necessary.  One Water Sprite is all I need (for now, perhaps) and I can get the Anubius and Amazon Swords I have need of yet at my local Petsmart and Pet Supplies Plus.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Good to hear. Just throwing it out there in case you wanted something that wasn't available locally in the future.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Strand said:


> Good to hear. Just throwing it out there in case you wanted something that wasn't available locally in the future.


Thanks, Strand.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Not an exciting update, but it is unclear when I'll be getting the rest of my plants. I'm not too bothered by this, as a small break from spending money is welcome by my mom. None-the-less, I can't wait to bring my baby bichirs home, one of the Petsmarts close to me how a beautiful silver-gray one that I hope will still be there after everything is finished.

Also, some questions:

Is it normal for C. thali Water Sprite to brown a little? Like a very slight tinge of brown. I'll get pictures later if needed.

How long does it take for Java Fern to root into driftwood?

And, how long will it possibly take for my Water Sprite to cover most of the water surface with 10 hours of daylight bulb light and a weekly dose of Flourish Comprehensive?


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

So, I got a little surprise today in that I got the rest of my plants today! (At least I think so) There is one piece of decor I wish to get, but it's on my on my Christmas list for later. Might get another piece or two of Malaysian driftwood as well... I think some more hiding places for the bichirs may be needed but I'll see what you guys think when I get pictures tomorrow.

I ended up buying two plants that were just labeled as 'assorted plant', they were nice and tall which is why I got them, but I have no idea what they are.

For the questions I asked earlier, I found out Java Fern take only a few weeks to root, but if anyone can tell me how fast Water Sprite grows that'd be great.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Pictures~

How does my aquascape look?


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Comments anyone? I like how the look of the tank came out, but any opinions on how to make it better would be appreciated.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First to respond to your questions on the Water Sprite. I can't tell from the photos, but if it is C. thalictroides it does best planted rather than floating because the fronds (leaves) tend to grow vertical. C. cornuta tends to do better floating as the fronds grow horizontal much more readily. So the browning might be the leaves under the light. Aquatic leaves of such a delicate plant when exposed to air and so close to the light heat become dehydrated. Keep an eye on it. My C. cornuta sends out more vertical leaves now and then, same thing happens to them.

On the aquascape generally, very nice. Give the plants time to settle, a couple months and probably longer. Those are mainly swords (Echinodorus species) and they will establish, grow the submersed form of leaves which will arise from the centre of the crown, and the present leaves which are the emersed form will yellow and die off; remove them once they do. The aquascape will naturally "change" a lot by the time this is done. 

Byron.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Byron said:


> First to respond to your questions on the Water Sprite. I can't tell from the photos, but if it is C. thalictroides it does best planted rather than floating because the fronds (leaves) tend to grow vertical. C. cornuta tends to do better floating as the fronds grow horizontal much more readily. So the browning might be the leaves under the light. Aquatic leaves of such a delicate plant when exposed to air and so close to the light heat become dehydrated. Keep an eye on it. My C. cornuta sends out more vertical leaves now and then, same thing happens to them.
> 
> On the aquascape generally, very nice. Give the plants time to settle, a couple months and probably longer. Those are mainly swords (Echinodorus species) and they will establish, grow the submersed form of leaves which will arise from the centre of the crown, and the present leaves which are the emersed form will yellow and die off; remove them once they do. The aquascape will naturally "change" a lot by the time this is done.
> 
> Byron.


Thanks Byron. 

I've noticed a lot of browning going on among most of the plants, and some leaves on the swords are going clear. Is this normal? Some are even brown completely down the stem. Should I just cut these leaves off at the base? Or as low to the substrate as possible?

Here's some pictures.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I suspect these are new Echinodorus plants since the leaves are the emersed form rather than submersed. So it is normal for the existing leaves to die off over a period of a few weeks. New growth which will be the submersed form will arise from the centre of the crown. Once a leaf has turned yellow/brown you can cut if off at the base.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Byron said:


> I suspect these are new Echinodorus plants since the leaves are the emersed form rather than submersed. So it is normal for the existing leaves to die off over a period of a few weeks. New growth which will be the submersed form will arise from the centre of the crown. Once a leaf has turned yellow/brown you can cut if off at the base.


Alright, thanks again!


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Well guys, this is a delayed update, (been a little busy) but a few days ago I got my little senegal bichir! He has quite the personality, and likes to lay on my Water Sprite and some of the broad-leafed plants.

Also, an interesting thing came to pass. A friend of mine who once liked to own fish, came to me to say they couldn't care for their remaining fish anymore, and asked me if I could take them in. I said I could, and now I also have an African Knife Fish and a Clown Loach as well. I know that the Clown Loach should be with a group of 5 or more, and preferably a bigger tank, but do you guys think it better that I just keep him since I have no one with a bigger tank to give him to? I could give him to Petsmart or Pet Supplies Plus, but you know, he'd be in a much smaller tank with a lot of other fish for a long while probably. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a difficult decision. Loaches are very highly social fish; to keep a single loach is frankly cruel. I have maintained loaches, not clowns (insufficient tank space) but several other related species (I have groups of three species at present), and they are continually "playing" in the most amazing ways. I cannot even bear to think of keeping one alone.

Do you have any "good" fish stores, not meaning chain stores, but stores owned by aquarists who would understand this? Even if they could/would not take in fish (some stores won't due to risk of disease) they might know other hobbyists; or a local aquarium club perhaps? I belong to a local forum here in Vancouver, and when I have needed to get rid of fish I just post a thread and the response is usually overwhelming, and I can find a suitable "home." Depending where you live, there might be other members on this forum nearby that could take the loach.

If you must keep it, and it were me in that situation, I would certainly get two more for a trio. In a 3-foot tank this is manageable for the present. But recognizing that this is_* only*_ temporary. At least the fish will be better off. They have a long lifespan too. But it won't alone.

BTW, the knifefish is probably another headache. Depends upon the species.

Byron.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Byron said:


> This is a difficult decision. Loaches are very highly social fish; to keep a single loach is frankly cruel. I have maintained loaches, not clowns (insufficient tank space) but several other related species (I have groups of three species at present), and they are continually "playing" in the most amazing ways. I cannot even bear to think of keeping one alone.
> 
> Do you have any "good" fish stores, not meaning chain stores, but stores owned by aquarists who would understand this? Even if they could/would not take in fish (some stores won't due to risk of disease) they might know other hobbyists; or a local aquarium club perhaps? I belong to a local forum here in Vancouver, and when I have needed to get rid of fish I just post a thread and the response is usually overwhelming, and I can find a suitable "home." Depending where you live, there might be other members on this forum nearby that could take the loach.
> 
> ...


It's a shame that my only LFS that was quite close closed a couple of months ago, they were very nice people and avid aquarists. There are one or two around still that I can check though to see if they can take him. At the same time, I'll post a thread here to see if anyone could take him as well.

As for the African Knife Fish, they don't get as long as a Black Ghost Knife, but still get up to a foot. From what I've read, they are peaceful with most fish similar to their size except for other knife fish. They do require a larger tank as well. Is there anything else I'm not considering?

If I do have to end up keeping the clown loach, what tank size would you recommend for six clown loaches, one senegal bichir, and one african knife?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

OddballFishCoveter said:


> It's a shame that my only LFS that was quite close closed a couple of months ago, they were very nice people and avid aquarists. There are one or two around still that I can check though to see if they can take him. At the same time, I'll post a thread here to see if anyone could take him as well.
> 
> As for the African Knife Fish, they don't get as long as a Black Ghost Knife, but still get up to a foot. From what I've read, they are peaceful with most fish similar to their size except for other knife fish. They do require a larger tank as well. Is there anything else I'm not considering?
> 
> If I do have to end up keeping the clown loach, what tank size would you recommend for six clown loaches, one senegal bichir, and one african knife?


The latter two [there are two genera with one species each of "African" knifefish, both around 12 inches mature] will manage in a 4 foot tank but width is important due to the knifefish's rigid body so wider than the fish is needed, say an 18-inch minimum width such as a 70g or 90g. I've no idea how these two fish will interact. The loaches will manage in a 4 foot tank for a time, but eventually as noted in our profile a 6-foot tank is best. From what other members have mentioned concerning the growth of clown loach, I would think they will be OK for a couple years in a 4-foot, but if others with direct experience say different, I won't argue.

The main thing with knifefish is darkness, as they are nocturnal; dim light, floating plants both help here. And smooth surroundings, substrate and decor, to avoid damaging their scaleless skin. Jeff Howe, who is a marine biologist who has studied these fish extensively, writes that the aquarium should not be in rooms subject to multiple light changes (lights on and off, etc). Their eyesight is poor, hence the electrical field, but they are still sensitive to light around them via their skin cells, as indeed other fish are too, but this is amplified in nocturnal or semi-nocturnal species. Lots of hiding spots, under wood, in PVC pipe, etc., which also will suite the loaches. I have 5 Botia kubotai in my 90g with 6 "suitable" caves under chunks of bogwood, and it is fascinating how they have tunneled around in the gravel between the wood and large round "boulders" made of smooth river rock. A loach disappears in one spot and emerges several inches away from another.

Byron.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmm, I believe I have a sad update. I don't think the clown loach survived the move. The first few days he seemed alright, he was very shy and only came out at night though. I figured this was because of the absence of others of his species. I had planned to get two more clown loaches last weekend, but I noticed I couldn't find him anywhere in the tank. I thought maybe he jumped out of the tank (only half of the top is covered, working on making the other cover), but I couldn't find a body, though it's possible one of my cats found him before me and ate him D:

Just now I moved the decor around to see if he'd pop out anywhere, but I didn't even catch a glimpse of him... so I'm thinking that somehow he's gone. D: I'll leave some flakes in the tank one last time and see if I can spot him tonight, but I'm not that hopeful.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Sorry about the clown loach. I would make sure to check under the wood, and other decorations in the tank. When I first started my 50 gallon I had picked up a clown loach, this was when still very new and just starting to learn. It had been a little bit since I had seen him. Started looking in the tank and found him under a piece of driftwood dead. Don't know how good of a jumper they are but it is possible that he may have gotten out. :-(


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Sorry about the clown loach. I would make sure to check under the wood, and other decorations in the tank. When I first started my 50 gallon I had picked up a clown loach, this was when still very new and just starting to learn. It had been a little bit since I had seen him. Started looking in the tank and found him under a piece of driftwood dead. Don't know how good of a jumper they are but it is possible that he may have gotten out. :-(


I'm thinking my bichir may have also eaten him over time. They are known to 'death roll' their prey if it's too large to swallow whole, much like alligators and crocodiles. I moved the driftwood around this morning, still nothing. At least he's in clown loach heaven with all his clown loach buddies.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay, so surprising news everyone! My clown loach is _alive_! I was just observing my aquariums last night while reading a book, when all the sudden I saw a flash of orange in the dark of my 40 gallon go into the driftwood. My jaw literally dropped, and actually said "What the..." aloud! Then I saw him _again_, as he went back into the cavernous root structure. I don't know how I could have missed him when I searched the aquarium, but I suppose I should just be happy knowing he didn't become cat food. I saw him several times after that... then I realized that my knife fish was chasing him aggressively. D: No wonder he was so intent on hiding... This week I'll be going to a local pet store that I found and see if they could take him.

On another note... I'm going to be uploading picture regarding my aquarium plants. While the anubias has been growing very well and has been sprouting new leaves, I've been cutting dead leaves off my swords for a while now and still don't even show signs of growing their new, submersed leaves. A part of my java fern has also died, and another leaf seems to be dieing as well, though I have noticed a new leaf growing out of the rhizome. One particle sword that I got (one with no name) seems to be dieing completely as it's getting brown and mushy from the bottom up.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll wait for the photo before commenting on the plants, but some additional info would be helpful. Going back through this thread I didn't find references to these issues.

Substrate, is that plain black sand, or an enriched sand (Flourite Black sand, or something)?
What is the light [# of tubes, brand, watts, kelvin, etc)? And how long is it on daily?
Are you using any liquid or substrate fertilizer additives, and if so, which and how often?
What is the hardness and pH?

Byron.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Byron said:


> I'll wait for the photo before commenting on the plants, but some additional info would be helpful. Going back through this thread I didn't find references to these issues.
> 
> Substrate, is that plain black sand, or an enriched sand (Flourite Black sand, or something)?
> What is the light [# of tubes, brand, watts, kelvin, etc)? And how long is it on daily?
> ...


The substrate is just plain black sand.
The lighting is one tube, Hagen, 30 watts, 18000 K, 120 lux, 900 lumen, 7500 h. It also has 100% blue light, and around 50% yellow-green, orange, and red. It's on approximately 12 hours a day.
I use a little less than a capful of Flourish Comprehensive once a week.
The hardness is high... not sure about the exact measurement, the pH is around 8.2

Pictures:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a bit puzzled frankly. Nothing really jumps out, but a couple things might be part of it.

The plants may have come from considerably different water parameters and be taking longer to adjust. I'm assuming from earlier posts that they were acquired online, not from a local store.

Flourish. Not sure how much a capful is (I use the 2 litre jug and measure with a kitchen measuring spoon) but for a 40g it should be about 1/2 a teaspoon per dose. With the sand and decor, there are probably closer to 30 gallons, and 1/2 teaspoon (2.5 ml) treats 30 gallons. Once the day following the water change (if you use a conditioner that detoxifies heavy metals, as this will negate some of the nutrients during the first 24 hours), maybe a second dose of the same amount 3 days after that. But with your hard water (= high in calcium, magnesium), I would be tempted to get a small bottle of Flourish Trace, and use this along with one dose of the Comprehensive. The micro-nutrients (trace elements) sometimes are in short supply. I have very soft water so I use the Comp twice a week to provide some calcium, magnesium, etc. in balance.

The light is high in the blue and the red is very low. Is this a Power-Glo tube? I have read that others have good plant growth with this tube, but I myself am not convinced. Red is essential for aquatic plants. I'm not suggesting this is the issue totally, but if you could perhaps change to a Life-Glo, it might be better. Or the ZooMed Ultra Sun is much the same as Life-Glo but less expensive. Or even less to try would be one of the enhanced daylight tubes by GE, Phillips or Sylvania from a hardware store. I have the Phillips Alto Daylight Deluxe 6500K, and have previously used the equivalent Sylvania tube. The 6500K is the issue here. As these tubes will be a couple dollars, trying one of them might be worth it.

Byron.


----------



## Santaclaws (Sep 20, 2011)

The tube you are using it supposed to be used with Sun Glo tube . The one you are using is used more for saltwater. Your tank looks kind of Dark and I think Byron is right . I think the problem lays in the light. I posted a very good article in the planted Tank section on lighting you might want to give it a read.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Byron said:


> I'm a bit puzzled frankly. Nothing really jumps out, but a couple things might be part of it.
> 
> The plants may have come from considerably different water parameters and be taking longer to adjust. I'm assuming from earlier posts that they were acquired online, not from a local store.
> 
> ...


I've actually gotten all my plants from two local chains, Petsmart and Pet Supplies Plus. So far I've noticed only the ones from Petsmart are doing poorly, except the anubias which are the only ones growing at a noticeable pace. Two amazon swords and the water sprite are doing well, and are all from Pet Supplies Plus. I'll get some Flourish Trace on my next stop to either store.

As for the light, it's labled an 'Aqua-Glo' light. I knew that both red and blue should be high in the percentage, but this bulb was the only one that would fit in my tank's hood, and my mom told me 'Just get it, I don't want to go to Petsmart just for a light', heh... so I didn't have the greatest of circumstances to get a better bulb.

EDIT: Also, I've noticed a... milky/cloudy film, I suppose, just on the surface of the water. I've never seen the like of it before. When put my finger into water, the film separates and opens up to reveal clear water. Any thoughts?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would definitely replace that tube. The Life-Glo is definitely the best for the money, but the others I mentioned previously will also work. From my experience you will have trouble with an Aqua-Glo, I have one and it is sitting in the corner.:-(

The surface scum is nothing to worry about, it is a protein scum. Siphon it off during water changes if necessary. A slight surface movement from the filter will work to keep it at bay, so long as you don't have too much disturbance which will drive CO2 out.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Byron said:


> I would definitely replace that tube. The Life-Glo is definitely the best for the money, but the others I mentioned previously will also work. From my experience you will have trouble with an Aqua-Glo, I have one and it is sitting in the corner.:-(


Your statement makes me breathe a sad sigh, lol. As much as I would run out and get a new bulb this very second, my mom thinks *again" that my tank will be "just fine". I know my hobbies are a strain on her, poor Mom, but she really does view my fish and plants in a different light than other animals... suppose I'll have to somehow get money for a new light before all my plants die. D: Having a job would make this hobby much easier on her wallet.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

OddballFishCoveter said:


> Your statement makes me breathe a sad sigh, lol. As much as I would run out and get a new bulb this very second, my mom thinks *again" that my tank will be "just fine". I know my hobbies are a strain on her, poor Mom, but she really does view my fish and plants in a different light than other animals... suppose I'll have to somehow get money for a new light before all my plants die. D: Having a job would make this hobby much easier on her wallet.


I think the light is the major issue here, and would get a new tube before spending money on Flourish Trace. Check out the hardware stores, like Home Depot or Lowe's, and similar, look for the Phillips or Sylvania daylight tubes with a kelvin of 6500K. They will be cheaper, a couple dollars. Just see if they have them in the length to fit your fixture; a T8 preferably, but even a T12 would work. Doesn't matter about watts, the tube length is what you're after. Eventually you could get a Life-Glo which is considerably more expensive, up to you, but the Phillips or Sylvania will be an improvement.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

What size is your fixture? I have a 36" brand new life-glo.You can pm me if you want


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello again everyone!

It's been quite a while since I've had a chance to return to these forums, school's been keeping me so busy with college coming up in less than a year and such. Anyways, I'd like to continue this "journal" of Senegal Sanctuary, as I've run into some problems that I will list in this post. All my fish have (except one troublesome 10 gallon) have continued their good health, though my betta Ifrit has had some recent tail biting. I'm glad to be back and hope to become an active member of this lovely aquarist community again.

On to my troubles, (though I know this is because I haven't gotten a new bulb yet) my plants haven't been very healthy - two of the swords who had no name at Petsmart rotted away and I had to get rid of them, and my Java Ferns died as well. There has been little to no growth in my remaining swords and water sprite, though my anubias have sprouted several new leaves. Every few weeks I've had to cut off dieing leaves on some of my plants. I haven't gotten any new plants.
This next problem has likely developed because of the tank's lack of plants: lots and lots of green algae growth, mostly on the sides of the tank glass. Due to this, I've stopped supplementing the tank with Flourish Comprehensive until I can get a bulb to properly sustain the plants.

Hopefully I'll be uploading pictures soon, though they will probably be disappointing to look at with the major lack of plants compared to the very appealing pictures I had uploaded weeks ago.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

The light could also be causeing the algae. I did not notice in your other pics but it looks like you do not have a back ground if thats true I would suggest a plain black back ground you could use a piece of poster board its cheap and it looks good. You should be able to get the 6500 daylight bulb at Lowes or home depot for less than $8.00 which would be alot cheaper than replaceing your plants.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Finally got the new light, went to Home Depot to get it as few people suggested, it's a T12 6500k philips. Now I just need to get this algae under control.

Here are some pictures of the aquarium currently, unfortunately it is a little bit shabby looking as I said before (I also had to take the pictures with a cellphone, so they don't look great either, lol. The first is with the old light, the second with the new light:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

So when I got back home today after school, man it looked like I had an algae explosion in my tank. It was everywhere! I took my handy soft-bristled toothbrush used specifically for algae removal and scrubbed that guck right off the sides of the tank, the root ornament, and leaves of the plants. I've also reduced the length the light is on to 8 hours. I also added Flourish Comprehensive Saturday. Is this how I should be going about fixing this algae problem? Should I consider getting more plants soon to help control the algae, or wait until its gotten under control manually?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Light is usually the major factor when it comes to algae and is usually the first thing you want to try to adjust. I don't know how long the lights were on perviously but cutting back is a good idea. You can try 8hrs and give it a couple of weeks and see how the algae is doing (growing/spreading or not). If it looks like it is under control then leave the hours there. If not then cut back some more. Also adding flourish is going to help with the whole balancing act. If you just started Saturday. I would continue to dose at least once a week with it. This should help out with everything. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! I was also wondering if adding snails would help with this problem. I've never had snails in a tank before though, so I don't know most of the pros and cons of having them.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You could add snails if you like they will not hurt anything and a generally really good at cleaning algae. What kind of algae is it? What does it look like?


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

The algae is a green to dark green, appearing as a thin film on the glass and leaves of the plants. I think it looks much like or is green spot algae.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok thats good what your doing should work. Good luck.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Your description might suggest cyanobacteria, if it is a dark green film that is slimy and easily comes off with your fingers. Or common green algae. Whichever, I agree with reducing the light to 8 hours max. You have only a few plants, so more would be good. Stem plants are good as they are fast growing which means they use more nutrients faster and help keep algae at bay. Brazilian Pennywort does well with moderate light, and can also be used floating. Floating plants use even more nutrients.

If the algae keeps increasing, reduce the light further, by an hour.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Today the algae growth seems to have calmed down, not nearly as much as yesterday, though decreasing another hour may be necessary as Byron suggested, gotta wait and see. I got some mystery snails to help combat the algae; hopefully I'll see my plants lush and healthy again soon.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

So far the algae has slowed down quite a lot, I haven't seen any visible aggressive growth. The snails have helped greatly I think. Still little to no growth in the plants, but I imagine it will take some time before everything fixes up.


----------

